# blower motor problems!!



## archna (Aug 9, 2009)

hello, my AC stopped working a week ago,
the compressor turns on but no air is blowing.
I bought a new blower motor and that one
doesn't even blow. Could it be a ground wire problem?

please help, 

thanks in advance

archnaconfused:


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Did you check your fuses? Check to see if you're getting 12v to the fan.


----------



## archna (Aug 9, 2009)

*fuse*

hi, yes I checked fuses and put in new ones, so those are good. Not sure how to check if my fan is getting 12v. I did check the metal plate where all the wires are connected by the passenger side floor and that reads 11.9v.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

How about the fan control relay? Its located by the blower motor.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Look at your blower motor, it should have a 2 wire connector. Make sure it's getting 12v to one and ground to the other.


----------

